# Just a little growth chart I made



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

[attachment=9325:attachment]


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Ella's so cute and getting so big.







Don't you think they get cuter the older they get when all that facial hair starts getting long? Precious.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww so cute. I wish I would have done that with my Bella seemed like she went from 2 pounds to 8 pounds in a week. LOL


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

> Ella's so cute and getting so big.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just talking about that today! I LOVE LOVE her face right now, much more than her little bitty puppy face! And it's also been made clear that her hair makes her look double her size. haha. Her vet did warn me that hair would be her worst enemy!


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

what a doll ella is, i love the timeline of her getting bigger....very cute

Amber


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

So cute Whitney. I am glad that the two of you have each other. I know that my yorkie Gidget and my maltese Ivory were the greatest blessings in my life in college. still are. now i just have two more








Aimee


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Very nice job!! Some of you are so talented with your photoshop programs!! She is a beauty!


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

She's so adorable!!! What a good idea.

And I always love your design choices.. maybe it's cos we both share an affinity for all things PINK!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, that's really neat how you did that... Love it!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

awwww...that is so cute (but then again anything with Ella in it would be cute)


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Awww....I love what you did with all of Ella pictures!







I feel the same way about Tango's face now. I just love how his face has changed and how his hair is so long!


----------

